# Contract Deadlines



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello, i'm wandering if anyone might have a ballpark of when bids might be due for the 09-10 season. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I already have all of mine signed for next year. If you don't have them by now you might be out of luck.




















LOL
Just kidding.
Toward the end of summer start sending stuff out to new clients. Send something out right now for existing clients.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I think they're due tomorrow. I may be mistaken though.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If you want to deal with HOA they are due now because they like to have landscaping and snowplowing bids in for yr .

Other commercial anytime starting in the summer but drive around now and see if you want to bid on them.

Residential ones late summer .


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

June 1st I contact current customers, and get them all lined up. Then I start going after new accounts. I do a lot of estimates in June/July/August and try to get them to sign contracts by offering discounts if they sign up prior to Sept 1st. Everyone from the biggest outfit to one truck operators gripe that people wait til the first snow is on the way to make arrangements. One of the biggest companies here in Milwaukee, that does nothing but snow and has full time sales people out year round said in an interview that most years they book 30% of their business AFTER Thanksgiving!


----------



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey guys, I talked with my sub that i worked for last year and asked when 09-10 contracts should be bid out and like you all have said, he told me right now. I ran one truck with a plow last year and 2 hand crews and will be running 4 plows and 3 hand crews this year. MY PROBLEM~~~~ I need more contracts I have 2 trucks booked and a hand crew for the sub i worked with last year. I was told to contact management companies to get in for bidding. But I dont know how to get a hold of them. Can anyone give me a few pointers as to how to get my bids in to management companies or how to even find them. Thanks


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

YPLLLC;783011 said:


> But I dont know how to get a hold of them. Can anyone give me a few pointers as to how to get my bids in to management companies or how to even find them. Thanks


Try Google-it knows everything. Make a call, follow up with a letter, get in their face, dont stop getting in their face until they sign a contract. Keep in their face-constantly communicate, or someone else will. Good luck.


----------



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks JohnnyRoyale. Anyone else got any ideas or helpful hints???


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

ooooooops wrong post.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

YPLLLC;783011 Can anyone give me a few pointers as to how to get my bids in to management companies or how to even find them. Thanks[/QUOTE said:


> I know ST. Louis is not listed here, but try to find something similar.
> 
> http://www.allpropertymanagement.com/


----------

